# Got Promoted!!



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Man I haven't been on much lately but I have been busting my tail around the house. I have been taking test and studying for the Fire Dept getting ready for the Lieutenant test they give every 2-3 years. Well I took it last month, its a two part test, written and oral tactical excerises, along with 70+ other people. Well today they made 7 LT.'s and I was one of them. WHOOHOO! The only really draw back is that in getting promoted you get moved to a new company and I have a really great crew right now. Oh well, you go where they tell you, and for the money I cant refuse. Its almost an overwhelming challenge and now truly the lives of others are in my hands! Im excited though and hopefull now I can get back on here!!


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

congrats! I couldnt be a fireman, I hate fire lol.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

congrats man


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats... That is one hell of a hard job... I got big balls, but they aint big enough to do that...lol


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

Way to go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

congrats Andy! Good Job.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats, way to go. It alwayz pays off to work hard at something you want really bad.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

OH MAN! super exciting andy keep up your good work!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats on your promotion !


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats, ya'll don't get paid enough and you'll never know how much we appreciate ya


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is totally AWSOME Andy!!! Congrats. To bad you can't stay with your present crew but I'm sure the next group of guys will be just as great.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats Andy!!!


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

A promotion is great news anytime, but in this economy it super great. Congratulations!:clap:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

congrats andy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Today I am back at work but my LT sat back and turned it over to me, so its my first day running a crew. So far so good. A bit nerve racking at first but settling in.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

congrats you worked hard for it you should be proud i hope you enjoy it


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

EXCELLENT!!! Way to go Andy!!! I am proud for you and your family.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

FIRE FIRE FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


gotta keep ya on your toes! lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats, man! I don't know you too well, since I don't hang around here much, but as a veteran of the armed forces, I would like to extend my thanks and gratitude to you, as well as our many other firemen, law enforcement and military members! Your services provided to the many people in your lives are well deserving of your service and dedication!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

AWESOME!!! Congrats!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

congrats bud


----------

